# Male red veil tail.



## Mother Of Fish

(His heat pack arrived so i can ship him out on Monday!!!) I have an extremely handsome, friendly, red male veil tail named Lagolas (from Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit) in need of a new home. He would be an amazing breeder except for that he eats his eggs. I don't know if they were infertile (which they very well could have been) but he has eaten them 3 times in a row. You could defently give it a go with a diferent female ans see how it goes. I purchased him for $15 and that is what I am asking for a rehoming fee. He should be less then $30 with shipping. I can ship him anywhere in the USA except for Alaska and Hawaii.


----------

